# hecklers and conversationalists



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

anyone else get dozens of people calling out, asking questions about their kayak, stating the obvious?
I usually get one or two of these while fishing newcastle harbour.

1. Mr happy talk all day guy.
dude circles round my kayak on the beach while i am getting ready, i say "you like kayaks do you?"
he says oh yeah i have my own, nice setup mate, and ends up wanting to talk about his kayak for ages while im busy trying to get on the water and not miss the tide.

2. the rubber necker stink boat.
they slow right down next to you and almost fall out of the boat getting an eye full, is this what its like for large chested women?
when they get eye contact they go "gday mate"

3 the passers by on the overhead bridge, "jeez your well prepared"

4. the drunks on pushbikes "SHARK!!!" ho ho ho, me, ho ho ho, them "ah i called out shark hahaha"
me "ho ho ho" them hahaha ho ho ho, your a d!ckhead mate, me, nah your the d!ckhead.

5. the kid with the mummy, "what that mum?" "its a fishing small boat"

6. the dude stating the obvious "i think thats to stop him flipping over" pointing to the outriggers.

7. the pro fishing netters "gee any more gear and you'll need a bigger boat, hahaha"

i want to get a t shirt for fishing that says in bold letters

don't ask me if i have caught anything unless your a good catch,

or not here for a yarn. p!ss off


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

ha ha ha - for the drunk on the bike - gee your game mate, there is a RBT unit over there!


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

occy said:


> Anotherie for all those yummy mummys that seem to mob one when one comes back in at Balmoral after a hard mornings fishing. "Why thank you, I think yellow kayaks are really sexy too". ;-) :lol: :lol: :lol:


Don't let em fool you, Occy has never really put the yak in at Balmoral, he just pulls it up and up the beach trolling for those "Yummy Mummies" ;-)


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I had the Adventure Island on the beach today, guy said "gee that must have cost a couple grand " closer to five more like it,lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

Actually we were honored (not!) to see some soon to be darwin award winners out in a stinkboat yesterday, mooning their friends on the shore repeatedly. It was like we were completely invisible. The things you see, when you do not have a gun! :twisted: :twisted:

The least interesting thing you can say to someone on a tandem is to try and tell them the other person is not paddling. Lame!

I do like to chat with other kayakers, but that is about it, unless they are planning on actually buying one and have real and reasonable questions - in that case I am more than happy to answer them, and a couple of times that has happened and we have seen those people out in their own yak not long afterwards.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

LOOK AT THE CANOE! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

ONYA REXXY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## medongc (May 18, 2009)

"Hey wow, you have a little television and everything!"


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

BUT WHAT ABOUT THE SHARKS?


----------



## CamFish (Jul 25, 2009)

do you fish out of that? nope i just carry gear and rod's to stabalise it


----------



## wetroots (Oct 31, 2007)

........ DID THE REST OF THE CREW FALL OVERBOARD ????? " excuse me kind sir I do not get your drift" ......... WELL YOU HAVE GOT ENUFF ...FING RODS !!!


----------



## wetroots (Oct 31, 2007)

........ DID THE REST OF THE CREW FALL OVERBOARD ????? " excuse me kind sir I do not get your drift" ......... WELL YOU HAVE GOT ENUFF ...FING RODS !!!


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

here's a pic of my kayak, probably a reason why i get so many weird looks.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

That's a hell of a bump


----------



## tootsie (Dec 21, 2007)

One day i was setting up and a bloke come over and asks "where is the motor"
i answered with me pointing to the left side of my chest.
i think he got it.


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Have posted this before but think it still fits

Dad! Dad! Look at his fish! It's way bigger than anything you've EVER caught! - Nosey 7-8yo boy on opening my icebox to father strapping down his $XXX Barcrusher

kp


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Young fisheries lady I opened a gate for on bush track at 4am..."gee, that must keep you fit".....anyone who knows me would know she was most likely being sarcastic....but I didn't let that stop my fantasy.

I usually don't mind a chat but more so after a fish than before and also more so if it's someone genuinely interested rather than someone telling me how good everything they own is.


----------

